# Back again but now about Beaks



## Robobot (Oct 26, 2016)

Another question popped into my rad when I was holding Butters. Roger regularly rubs his beak on wood to keep it in shape, and I have only seen butters do this once, today actually. Butters' beak is also a bit more, overgrown I suppose. 
Some pictures:


http://imgur.com/u3QJF

What, if anything can or should be done?
If it's nothing, then at least I am aware.


----------



## CharlieBirb (Dec 31, 2015)

Roger looks like he has some staining above his cere and Butters looks like he has extra growth on the sides of his beak. Both of these are signs of Chlamydia (parrot fever) in budgies. I would take them to a vet to have them tested for it, and if it is negative (which it may be) have them help you to figure out why his beak is growing like that. Good luck!


----------



## Robobot (Oct 26, 2016)

While I do appreciate the input, the test you're talking about at my avian vet is $50 per bird with a $60 checkup fee. I have heard of HealthGene but I am suspicious of the legitimacy of a mail-in DNA test.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm not seeing any staining on Roger forehead, that's the barring on the forehead area and it seems he has started to moult.

As for Butter's beak, while it's bigger in size when compared to Roger's this is not cause for alarm, the beak looks healthy even if a bit longer.
Not all budgies will have the same beak size and as long as the beak is well framed and in good proportion with the face, you don't have to take any measures.
To help with filing the beak, besides the wooden chew toys, you can also have a mineral/calcium perch alongside the cuttlefish bone, mineral block etc.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I agree completely with aluz.

Roger's head looks just fine - I see no staining whatsoever.
Butters beak looks completely healthy with no overgrowth at all.

Providing wooden toys, cuttlebone, mineral block and natural wood perches will help both budgies keep their beaks in good condition. 

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/31719-essentials-great-cage.html*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there, 

I totally agree that Roger and Butters have very healthy beaks  

There is nothing to worry about whatsoever. All beaks are different and can have slight differences in shape, size, and colour. Even with this knowledge, both their beaks look perfectly normal :clap: 

They are adorable little birds! :wild:


----------

